# Teaching Camera to See My Skin



## rexbobcat (Oct 5, 2014)

The author asserts that print calibration and film emulsions themselves are biased against dark skin tones.

I'm not sure I really agree with the inferences she makes, but it's an interesting perspective that I haven't heard before.

Probably because the percentage of photographers who still primarily use film is greatly overshadowed by those who shoot digital, so I it's somewhat of an irrelevant topic for many photographers.

Teaching The Camera To See My Skin


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry! Wrong forum. This is supposed to be in Articles of Interest


----------



## terri (Oct 5, 2014)

No problem; I moved it for you!   

I also edited your title slightly to make it a little less inflammatory.      Still an interesting viewpoint from this writer.


----------

